# 'Daughter, you will be avenged.'



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

‘Daughter, you will be avenged.’ 


She must have once been a beautiful girl. She had to have been; with her long curly blond hair and those cute pig-tails that hung down past her slender shoulders. Her teeth were bone white without so much as a single stain and the braces upon them had only been there a few days. 

Yes, she must have been a beautiful girl once. Isaiah Ishmael looked down at the little girl. His eyes were dark with grief and bitterness as he looked down at her. What had she done to deserve this? What had any of them done?

The ground was filthy with the little girl’s blood. It mingled with the blood of a thousand more of the cities children. They lay strewn across the park, dismembered, flayed, burnt, crucified and spent.

The forces of Chaos had been here not two days before. Now they were gone. Isaiah Ishmael wanted vengeance. The taste of blood filled his mouth as he bit down upon his tongue in order to keep from screaming out his bitterness. He had to hold onto it, he had to keep it close.

If he released his hatred and his pain at this moment he would never recover and the children would never be avenged. He was a warrior first and a father last. Yes she had been a beautiful girl once. Isaiah Ishmael struggled to keep the rage from tearing out his soul.

He struggled to even stand and gasped out a long sigh as the memories of this blond haired girl singing and dancing three weeks ago in calibration of her birthday. She had turned ten years old and now she was dead. 

Her father pulled out the nails that held her to the ground and tore the razor-wire from around her neck. He pulled the spear from her chest and covered her nakedness with his cloak. Yes the little girl had been beautiful and to Isaiah Ishmael his daughter still was.

‘They will pay for what they have done.’ Isaiah whispered into his daughter’s ear. ‘I will avenge you. I have nothing else to lose.’

******** 

‘I will tear from you the only thing you have left. I will tear your soul from your very being. I will make it suffer and you will never find rest.’ The voice whispered into the ears of the Chaos marine.

Isaiah Ishmael was far more then he had been seventy-two years ago. He was far more than anyone could imagine. He was a soul taker now and fear preceded his coming and death fallowed his going. 

The Chaos Marine grinned in the face of the soul taker, ‘I don’t have a soul, fool. I am death to all and punishment to a purposeless people.’

‘Oh yes, you do have a soul. I know because I can see it. It is as black as the warp and as cold as death, but yes, you do most definitely have a soul. Here, let me show you what it is to fear.’ The soul taker whispered.

In the shadows the blackness spread. Eyes appeared and the air turned stale. The Chaos Marine turned his head and spat into the darkness. ‘This does not scare me; shadow play!’ he scoffed.

The shadows swirled like a cloak caught in the wind and from the darkness a single man stepped forth. His eyes were slate and his flesh was as black as the night. The Chaos Marine began to laugh when he saw the man. 

He laughed until the man stood before him. ‘Little man, was that you whispering in my ears?

The little man lifted his hand and stretched it out and touched the living armor of the Chaos Marine. Where his fingers touched the armor died, blackened and turned to dust. The souls bound within began to scream as the wards holding them in place began to unravel and their freedom was realized.

The Chaos marine staggered and fell to his knees. His hand went to his bolter and brought it out of his holster. He stretched his arm and was met with a gentle touch on the wrist. The armor split and the bones within crumbled. The bolter along with the hand fell to the iron floor of the drop pod.

The Chaos Marine screamed as he felt part of himself pulled away. ‘I am an Iron Warrior and I shall know no fear!’ he said. 

The little man seemed to grow as he said, ‘Yes, you will. You shall know fear for the rest of eternity.'

The Iron Warrior struggled to move. The little man before him smiled and rested his hand firmly on the forehead of the Chaos Marine. 

‘Today your worst fears will come to past murderer.’ 

The Servant of death began to shake and moan as the flesh within his armor began to burn. The armor he had worn for the last three hundred years began to scream, even as it fell away from the necrotic skin beneath. 

He began to pant and weep and shudder as his eyes rolled back in his skull. His tongue flipped outward across his mouth and his jaw snapped shut. The Iron Warrior fell backwards as his hearts exploded within his chest and his lungs deflated.

The blood from his severed tongue drained down his throat and he coughed and gagged as he began to drown from the flow. 

‘Know this. The torment that you now feel is just the beginning. You chose the wrong side and now I will take your very soul.’ 

A gust of wind seemed to come from nowhere and everywhere at the same time. The soul taker placed his mouth over the Chaos Marines and inhaled. Even as he did so, the Iron Warrior turned to dust and crumbled to the floor. Nothing remained of him or his armor except the swirling dust being taken by the wind.

‘Daughter, you will be avenged.’ The man whispered as he melted into the shadows of the night.


----------



## Taliesin (Apr 26, 2011)

Wonderful writing, especially the opening.

Though were the piece longer I would have liked some explanation of the "soul taker's" peculiar power. Is he a psyker? A Daemonhost? Has he himself made pacts with Chaos? Is he inhabited by the spirit of the Emperor? The ambiguity fits with the tone of the story, but I am eager to learn more (if there is more).


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Another great story Adrian, really enjoyed it 
Yet a short explanation about that soul taker would be a wonderful thing even if not inside the story


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought it was there. 

He obvously made a deal with the devil (metaphor) to satisfy his own vengeance. By my guess, he`s now in the service of some daemonic power in exchange for the power to exact revenge. 

Nice work Adrian.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

nice work Adrian....i liked how the mighty were brought to his kness nice tale..vengance has a habit of being more then just an emotion and i thought you conveyed the driving power of vengeance quite well.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

There were a few things that I did not explain in the story. 1st, The girl was blond haired with pig tails and braces, which implies that she was also white skinned. 

2nd, 72 years have gone by. What happened in that time span that could have turned the father's skin black? How did he come by his power? What had he become?

I leave these questions for the reader to speculate about while I consider posting a second chapter. :shok:


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

shameless bump


----------

